# 310 parts needed



## midlifekrisiz

so I take apart my fathers old 310 to clean it and figure out why it isn't working only to find that the piece that holds the brushes in place is cracked in 1/2 and the spring wire that puts tension on the l/h brush is broken as well.







I guess this explains why it will not run 
so I am in need of the piece that holds the brushes and springs and new brushes.
can't seem to find any parts like this on ebay so I am coming to you guys to see if anyone has some spare parts for this


----------



## amer/flyer

Hey,Midlife,

You can get one of those pieces from [email protected] Portline Hobbies along with anything else you may need, he is reasonable. You might want to get your armature rewound along with your electric field. He does this also. His E:Mail is [email protected]



ameri/flyer


----------



## flyernut

I dis-like those old spring loaded brush holders.. If I were you, I would just replace the entire unit with a newer one, such as from a 301,302,etc. If you go that route, use the armature, field, and brush assembly.I've done this before on one or 2 of my steamers.


----------



## amer/flyer

f lyer,

I agree with you, didn't know that there where different types being used.
Live and learn I guess. O well I got Doug correct for parts

ameri/flyer


----------



## flyernut

amer/flyer said:


> f lyer,
> 
> I agree with you, didn't know that there where different types being used.
> Live and learn I guess. O well I got Doug correct for parts
> 
> ameri/flyer


Yep, there's a difference. It looks like Gilbert went through a manufacturing process that included improvements along the way.. Good for them, as their "stuff" is still going strong after 70+ years!!:appl:


----------



## amer/flyer

midlifekrisis,

How's you 310 coming along?

ameriflyer


----------



## midlifekrisiz

amer/flyer said:


> midlifekrisis,
> 
> How's you 310 coming along?
> 
> ameriflyer


on hold until I find parts or figure out how much it is going to cost me to send it to portline to have it fixed.


----------



## amer/flyer

Midlifekrisis,

What all is wrong with the 310?
ameriflyer


----------



## midlifekrisiz

was dirty as hell, took a lot to clean most of it off, brushes worn right out. needs new springs to hold the brushes and needs a new end piece where the brushes sit.


----------



## amer/flyer

need any help with it or suggestions?

ameri/flyer


----------



## amer/flyer

midlife,

looks like you may need to have the electric field rewound along with the armature.

ameri/flyer


----------



## midlifekrisiz

amer/flyer said:


> midlife,
> 
> looks like you may need to have the electric field rewound along with the armature.
> 
> ameri/flyer


ya....going to send a message to that fella about getting it going nicely again....she used to run very strong.

a few yrs of neglect no doubt


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer

I'm not sure what you plan here, but from the sound of it, you might be placing too much emphasis on getting your current parts repaired or replaced. For a mere $20 you should be able to find a junker Atlantic with the armature, field and brush holder intact. Simply replace your current parts with those and it should be a good runner. I have purchased plenty of junker engines in the past and keep them for just that purpose, the extra parts. Obviously you will need to clean everything first, but the parts will be interchangeable.


----------



## flyernut

Nuttin But Flyer said:


> I'm not sure what you plan here, but from the sound of it, you might be placing too much emphasis on getting your current parts repaired or replaced. For a mere $20 you should be able to find a junker Atlantic with the armature, field and brush holder intact. Simply replace your current parts with those and it should be a good runner. I have purchased plenty of junker engines in the past and keep them for just that purpose, the extra parts. Obviously you will need to clean everything first, but the parts will be interchangeable.


Exactly.. That's what I've done in the past, and also what I stated in this thread.:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer

I knew I saw it somewhere before...


----------



## amer/flyer

I agree with flyer...


----------



## midlifekrisiz

oh I agree totally and I can get my son in law to do the soldering for me....just can't find a junker right now ....been looking


----------



## amer/flyer

Where you sending her?


----------



## amer/flyer

*addition*

You got any train auctions by you, you can sometimes pick one up there. 

ameri/flyer


----------



## midlifekrisiz

amer/flyer said:


> You got any train auctions by you, you can sometimes pick one up there.
> 
> ameri/flyer


I doubt that very much ....never even hear of a train auction


----------



## midlifekrisiz

I am going to keep an eye open on ebay.....are there other steamers that I can get parts from or does it have to be from a 310?


----------



## amer/flyer

Yes, May be going to one Thursday evening, you looking for an old Atlantic locomotive in the 300 series?


----------



## amer/flyer

flyer,

Going to a train auction 3/27, looking for a junk loco for midlife, what should I be looking for?

ameriflyer


----------



## midlifekrisiz

amer/flyer said:


> Yes, May be going to one Thursday evening, you looking for an old Atlantic locomotive in the 300 series?


oh that would be cool if they had these here.....I beleive that the 300 series will work in my 310.....I have a 301 and a 302 and the guts look the same just don't want to wreck a good one for my dads 310


----------



## flyernut

A 301, 302, 302AC, 312, most any steamer will do but don't go below 301. There's actually a few on ebay right now.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer

282, 283, 285, 287, 290, 293, 295, 303, 307, 322, 324 all the same parts...


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer

I've got a #300 or two that also use the same pieces....if they are supposed to is a different story, but they work great.


----------



## amer/flyer

Nuttin But Flyer just posted that he had a couple of 300's on hand that run great.


----------



## amer/flyer

Hey, Don,

I told Midlifekrisis that you had a couple of 300's.


----------



## midlifekrisiz

amer/flyer said:


> Nuttin But Flyer just posted that he had a couple of 300's on hand that run great.


my motor works fine just need a couple things.....don't want to buy a perfectly good unit just to tear it apart for mine.


----------



## amer/flyer

Thanks for the information, didn't know if all those could be used.

ameri/flyer


----------



## amer/flyer

To find auctions type in Auctions Zip.com


----------



## midlifekrisiz

amer/flyer said:


> To find auctions type in Auctions Zip.com


ya nothing up here in the frozen north


----------



## Aflyer

There are a couple of options on ebay now that might work for you:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1949-Post-W...459?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5afde5d883

http://www.ebay.com/itm/AMERICAN-FL...102924?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item258bbb608c

http://www.ebay.com/itm/AMERICAN-FL...093832?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item258bbb3d08

Good Luck with your search,
Aflyer


----------



## amer/flyer

eh, midlifekrisis,

No luck at the auction, no Flyer trains there for auction and I was ready too.

Sorry,
ameri/flyer


----------



## midlifekrisiz

amer/flyer said:


> eh, midlifekrisis,
> 
> No luck at the auction, no Flyer trains there for auction and I was ready too.
> 
> Sorry,
> ameri/flyer


Thanks for looking man :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## midlifekrisiz

Aflyer said:


> There are a couple of options on ebay now that might work for you:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/1949-Post-W...459?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5afde5d883
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/AMERICAN-FL...102924?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item258bbb608c
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/AMERICAN-FL...093832?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item258bbb3d08
> 
> Good Luck with your search,
> Aflyer


thanks
first one is sold (was kinda high in the shipping dept)
2nd and 3rd will not ship to canada

the search continues


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer

midlife -- let's talk turkey...what parts do you need? I've got quite a few spares setting around I can probably find what you need and we can work up a deal. Post your needs here and lemme see what I can do for you.


----------



## midlifekrisiz

need winding w/magnet thingy, holder for brushes, new brushes & springs....I beleive thats all that i need i beleive.

if you look at the pics that i posted you can see what is messed up


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer

OK. I do not have a diagram for a 310 but this 312 diagram should be the same for the items we are discussing. Using this diagram, you need items 32 (field assy.), 34 (armature), 35 (brush bracket), 37 (brushes), 38 (lockwashers), 39 (screws), 40 (brush springs). Even though you didn't mention it, you should probably use an armature that matches this motor set-up. I'll also check for items 36 (brush caps) and 38 (oil wick). Do you have the thrust washer item 33?


----------



## midlifekrisiz

Nuttin But Flyer said:


> View attachment 35220
> 
> 
> OK. I do not have a diagram for a 310 but this 312 diagram should be the same for the items we are discussing. Using this diagram, you need items 32 (field assy.), 34 (armature), 35 (brush bracket), 37 (brushes), 38 (lockwashers), 39 (screws), 40 (brush springs). Even though you didn't mention it, you should probably use an armature that matches this motor set-up. I'll also check for items 36 (brush caps) and 38 (oil wick). Do you have the thrust washer item 33?


yes that all sounds right and yes i did not loose the thrust washer


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer

I think I have all those parts in my inventory - -I will check to be sure. Please PM (private message) your address so I can figure shipping cost. Then I'll post a total for you to decide if you want them or not.


----------



## flyernut

If anyone ever loses the oil wick, one can be made from a thick piece of felt. Been there, done that.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer

I have all your parts ready -- including a new oil wick. I checked the armature and field. Both showed about 1.9 ohms. That should be good. The brush bracket is quite filthy and needs an extreme cleaning. I did wipe it before packaging but it needs much more. This can be done with tons of contact cleaner, paper towels and Q-tips. The brushes and springs are used but show virtually no wear. Mounting screws and lockwashers are also included. This is a standard armature -- i.e. not Pul-Mor -- I'm pretty sure this will work for you. It also needs to be cleaned and polished before installing. I'll package everything and go to the post office tomorrow. Providing the postage doesn't empty my account, I'll send it. I'll update with another posting when it is on its way and advise of that cost. I'm not looking for much on the parts as they were out of a basket-case engine -- how's $20.00 sound, that includes the other parts I threw in from my inventory. If too much, make another offer, i'm easy to get along with. Then we will add the postage onto that agreed amount. Hopefully that is clear??


----------



## midlifekrisiz

Nuttin But Flyer said:


> I have all your parts ready -- including a new oil wick. I checked the armature and field. Both showed about 1.9 ohms. That should be good. The brush bracket is quite filthy and needs an extreme cleaning. I did wipe it before packaging but it needs much more. This can be done with tons of contact cleaner, paper towels and Q-tips. The brushes and springs are used but show virtually no wear. Mounting screws and lockwashers are also included. This is a standard armature -- i.e. not Pul-Mor -- I'm pretty sure this will work for you. It also needs to be cleaned and polished before installing. I'll package everything and go to the post office tomorrow. Providing the postage doesn't empty my account, I'll send it. I'll update with another posting when it is on its way and advise of that cost. I'm not looking for much on the parts as they were out of a basket-case engine -- how's $20.00 sound, that includes the other parts I threw in from my inventory. If too much, make another offer, i'm easy to get along with. Then we will add the postage onto that agreed amount. Hopefully that is clear??


Don;
you so rock it isn't funny......if my dad were here he would be quite pleased I think.
$20 is quite fine for the parts as long as you are ok with that. let me know the final total and I will get it to you.
thanks again


----------



## flyernut

Nuttin But Flyer said:


> I have all your parts ready -- including a new oil wick. I checked the armature and field. Both showed about 1.9 ohms. That should be good. The brush bracket is quite filthy and needs an extreme cleaning. I did wipe it before packaging but it needs much more. This can be done with tons of contact cleaner, paper towels and Q-tips. The brushes and springs are used but show virtually no wear. Mounting screws and lockwashers are also included. This is a standard armature -- i.e. not Pul-Mor -- I'm pretty sure this will work for you. It also needs to be cleaned and polished before installing. I'll package everything and go to the post office tomorrow. Providing the postage doesn't empty my account, I'll send it. I'll update with another posting when it is on its way and advise of that cost. I'm not looking for much on the parts as they were out of a basket-case engine -- how's $20.00 sound, that includes the other parts I threw in from my inventory. If too much, make another offer, i'm easy to get along with. Then we will add the postage onto that agreed amount. Hopefully that is clear??


Another reason why I joined this forum; great people helping others... Thanks..:appl:


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer

Hey, I believe in paying it forward. You guys helped me with tons of technical info and a few parts. I am not quite able to supply the technical info. But I have no problem offering parts when I have them. One thing I can't stand is to see an American Flyer piece sitting idle over something so simple to resolve. Whether it be parts that cannot be found or an owner whose pockets are stretched too thin. I want that person to experience the joy and satisfaction of seeing his piece run again, especially if it is by his/her own handiwork. The $20 is not as important as seeing this engine repaired. I figure for that $20, I'll be able to find another Atlantic or similar steamer with the used parts I just offered. I'm more worried about what the cost of postage will be to get it over the border. And I'll find that out tonight after work.

*Good Tip *-- Always have a good supply of new, used or reproduction parts on hand. You never know when you cannot get them anymore and it helps the other guys who can't find them. First thing I did when I started in the restoration of my Flyers was to get any and all service info I could. Then compared compatibility of part numbers and made a list of what I wanted to maintain on hand at all times. My parts inventory continues to grow -- my goal is to be prepared for most minor repairs.


----------



## amer/flyer

Flyer.

How do you build your inventory? I have been using Doug (Portlines) and Ebay looking for junk locomotives and cars.

Ameri/Flyer


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer

That's pretty much how I do it. If I need something from Port Lines, I'll usually order multiples to have extra on hand. If I'm planning a project, like restoration of a particular item, I'll figure a list of parts I think I need and order them ahead of time. Later, if I can reuse some of the originals, I do and the ordered parts go into inventory. I also checked what types of light bulbs all Flyer items use and ordered about 10 of each type. I buy any junnker engines I can and strip them of useable parts.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer

midlife -- Your package is on its way. I PM'd the tracking number to you. The shipping was not as bad as expected. Just send the $20 for the parts, the shipping cost is my gift. Please let me know when you get the package. Be sure to post any questions or issues you have while working on this project. Everyone here will be happy to help. Good Luck!!


----------



## amer/flyer

Don,
Thanks for the insight, then that's what I will do. Work with wood and trains.
Have to build up my inventory, guess I'm hooked.
John


----------



## amer/flyer

midlife,

I'll help if I can.
John


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer

I get many of my used parts from eBay purchases so I get packages on my doorstep a few times a week. I get the "stink-eye" from the wife every time one shows up. I keep telling her they are parts for a project or my inventory, she just rolls her eyes and goes back to watching her HGTV. But when she shows me the credit card bill each month, it's hard to hide the fact that I spent a lot. So be cautious -- it does add up quickly, especially with all those shipping costs. Always check a seller's other items. He/She may have other items of interest and if you're the successful bidder, you can get combined shipping costs on everything. I also mentioned how I am attracted to junker steam engines. If you ever review the parts lists, many of the Gilbert steamers use the same parts across the board, or at least on several models. So I try to get an inventory of those items so I have the parts for any steamer on hand.


----------



## Kwikster

I love seeing how great everyone is, how willing to help out that's why I'm here still. Guys like NBF, flyernut and others go above and beyond helping out. I may not know flyers overly well, but some of what I know from Lionel crosses over, so i jump in when I can and offer suggestions. All in all this is one great forum, a trove of people helping people, knowledge sharing, a great place to be.

Carl


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer

There's too much animosity in the outside world for the few of us to change. But we can change our little Flyer world here with helpful caring and sharing.


----------



## amer/flyer

Agree


----------



## flyernut

I have no time left for arguing and fighting, especially fighting with an unknown face or deity on a computer. I always told my kids bringing them up, that it's easy being an a++hole; it's hard being a good guy/gal...And.. There's 2 kinds of a++holes in the world; the first ones are born that way, and the second type have to work at it.The only time I had a bad experience here was on the HO forum, and never went back. Thank you to everyone here for helping me in a pinch, it's truly appreciated....Loren


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer

Midlife -- Those parts get there yet??


----------



## midlifekrisiz

Nuttin But Flyer said:


> Midlife -- Those parts get there yet??


no not yet but i suspect that the package should be here before the end of the week :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer

I'll have to check the tracking number and see what's up....


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer

Here's tracking info -- it's close to delivery...latest info first



Date & Time


Status of Item


Location





April 7, 2014 , 9:06 am 


Processed Through Sort Facility .


CANADA 




April 7, 2014 , 9:06 am 


Customs Clearance .


CANADA 




April 5, 2014 , 11:39 am 


Processed Through Sort Facility .


ISC NEW YORK NY(USPS) 




April 5, 2014 , 2:20 am 


Processed through USPS Sort Facility .


JAMAICA, NY 11430 




April 5, 2014 , 2:20 am 


Arrived at Sort Facility .


ISC NEW YORK NY(USPS) 




April 4, 2014 


Depart USPS Sort Facility .


LEHIGH VALLEY, PA 18002 




April 3, 2014 , 4:22 pm 


Processed at USPS Origin Sort Facility .


LEHIGH VALLEY, PA 18002 




April 2, 2014 , 5:54 pm 


Dispatched to Sort Facility .


HELLERTOWN, PA 18055 




April 1, 2014 , 4:58 pm 


Acceptance .


HELLERTOWN, PA 18055


----------



## Big Ed

Man, that package made a journey so far. 

Looks like it is on it's final leg of the journey.
Maybe on horseback?


----------



## midlifekrisiz

big ed said:


> Man, that package made a journey so far.
> 
> Looks like it is on it's final leg of the journey.
> Maybe on horseback?


no no lol ....we have buggies behind the horses now.


----------



## midlifekrisiz

Don;
got the parcel today :smilie_daumenpos:

will pm ya and get your addy to send you some of that stuff we call money.


----------



## midlifekrisiz

don;
did you get the $$$$$????


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer

Sorry been away from the computer all weekend -- yes I did thanks. But I asked for $20 there was no need to send more. The only thanks I need is to see that baby running on the tracks -- now get to it!!


----------



## midlifekrisiz

Nuttin But Flyer said:


> Sorry been away from the computer all weekend -- yes I did thanks. But I asked for $20 there was no need to send more. The only thanks I need is to see that baby running on the tracks -- now get to it!!


how about you pass those postage savings onto the next person that you send something to.


----------



## midlifekrisiz

Nuttin But Flyer said:


> The only thanks I need is to see that baby running on the tracks -- now get to it!!


Got it all wired up and running but I did not trust the mock up end of the loop to run my dads old train around the loop so you will have to wait until I build that end and get the loop connected.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer

How's this thing coming along??


----------



## midlifekrisiz

Nuttin But Flyer said:


> How's this thing coming along??


read above


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer

Great news!! Hope to see it going around soon.


----------

